# Colofac question



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi all.My GI doc put me on Colofac to help with my noisy tummy from all the gas. Has this helped anyone here and how long does it take to work? I'm on my 2nd day and no change.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i was put on colofac on friday and havent had a spasm yet but still have abdominal pain


----------

